# Truma boiler problem - dumps hot water, running water tank dry



## Jojo (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi all - hoping someone can help!

I recently bought my first MH, on 50% learning slope, not at all sure how anything works. When nothing much seemed to function as expected I started working through the various systems, starting with electrics (sorted) and water (all OKish). Next gas - took the Truma heater apart then back together again, now it works fine, as does the cooker hob and the oven. Not sure about the fridge. But the most urgent problem is the boiler.

When it first had a water supply, I switched it on and it heated up and supplied hot water nicely. About 30 minutes later, when I'd move on to other issues, I heard the pump running (no taps were on) and water flowing onto the ground outside, then noticed a red light on the Truma switch. The water emerging under the van came from the Truma overflow/dumping mechanism, not the grey waste tank, and was warm. I've tried again, twice, and it's happened again, both times. The only way to stop the pump running then is to switch it off using a switch that also happens to control all the other 12V appliances, not helpful.

At the October meet this weekend (hello folks! great to meet you all) Apache Two and others agreed with the following analysis - that something (overheating? high pressure? physical interference?) may be tripping the boiler's "safety/drain valve". It appears to happen when nothing else is physically present so I'm leaning towards overheating/pressure. But even if that's the case, I have no idea what to do about it. Someone suggested abandoning Trauma altogether and getting an instant water heater but if this problem is simple to solve I'd rather stick with it (costs, speed, and the by-product of excess boiler heat contributing to warmer winter mornings). 

I'm told that Stanski may have a similar problem...

Any ideas?

Jojo
(formerly *hamsha *- Phil kindly changed my misprint to an actual name)


----------



## David & Ann (Oct 7, 2012)

I remember having the same problem a couple of years back when I bought my present MH. I am not an electrician. It kept dumping the water also. There is a valve in my case in the storage compartment. It is like a plunger valve. Pull up,valve closed. Push down the water drains away. I now cover this valve with a plastic bowl as any contact, even the slightest would set it off in the open/dumping water position. I also experienced if for any reason the electric circuit got over loaded the valve would dump water. Don't ask me why or how, I now have not had a problem with it since. It seems to have settled down by itself.


----------



## UFO (Oct 7, 2012)

Our van has a Truma heater / boiler (model C4002/C6002 on the operating manual).  There is a dump (electrical safety/drain) value which is designed to open and drain the boiler if the temperature falls below 4 deg C to prevent the water in the boiler freezing and damaging it. I put a plastic shim under the dump value control knob when using the van to prevent it dumping water if the power in the van is switched off.  As far as I am aware - I could be wrong - the only electrical connection to the dump value is to the coil to keep it open when the power is on in the van.  So in your case what is causing the dump value to open?

Looking at the trouble shooting list the only fault listed that is close to yours is;
'Heating switches to Fault mode after an extended period of operation' (Fault mode is when the red lamp comes on). Causes listed are 'Hot-air outlets blocked', 'Gas pressure regulator iced up' and 'Butane content in the gas cylinder too high' - although none of these sound likely.

I don't think the above is the answer but perhaps it will give you some more ideas.

David


----------



## The Grand Wanderer (Oct 7, 2012)

Jojo said:


> Hi all - hoping someone can help!
> 
> I recently bought my first MH, on 50% learning slope, not at all sure how anything works. When nothing much seemed to function as expected I started working through the various systems, starting with electrics (sorted) and water (all OKish). Next gas - took the Truma heater apart then back together again, now it works fine, as does the cooker hob and the oven. Not sure about the fridge. But the most urgent problem is the boiler.
> 
> ...



Hi the valve in question is a safty valve for when the outside temperature drops below 7 degrees celcus. this is controled by a temperature sensor and has obviously developed a fault. It is a common fault and Trauma now make one that is purely mechanical
http://www.leisureshopdirect.com/ca..._Control_2.8_bar_For_Truma_Combi_Boilers.aspx

Please ring and make sure it is the right one for your boiloer.
Regards.
Wanderer


----------



## Jojo (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks for all ideas and suggestions. I'm going to try and make it fail again tomorrow and watch closely. I'll let you know when/if the problem is solved. Cheers!


----------



## carol (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi Jo Jo 

Can't offer any suggestions just wishing you good luck and hope you get it sorted soon.


----------



## FULL TIMER (Oct 12, 2012)

Hello there, you don't say which truma boiler it is, as has been said some do have the saftey device to empty the tank when outside temperature is very low to prevent damage to the boiler, HOWEVER in most cases when this happens it is usually water getting dumped  via a one way breather valve wich is located in the hot outlet pipework, depending on which model, if its an ultrastore with the brown case this is usually located in a pipe that comes of the hot water outlet via a T joint and go's through the floor it is normally just a small straight white plastic item which will need replacing, if it's the later grey model the one way valve is actually part of the red plastic elbow joint  fitted into the hot outlet the leaking water will be escaping through a clear pipe (78) leading through the floor. see here  http://www.leisurespares.co.uk/files/ultrastore.pdf the part I'am referring to is no. 77. if water is disscharging from here the elbow needs replacing 
Before checking these parts just check that part number 43 safety drain valve hasn't been left in the open position. I would assume not if you have a pressurised water system as the pump would be running all the time, worth checking if your pump rely's on micro switches in the taps.


----------



## Jojo (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks for all your contributions. 

On the bright side, I can't replicate the fault - hurrah! On the down side, it could go wrong again at any time and I won't know why. If it's actually really truly fixed itself, it may have been something to do with not having been used for months - heaven knows. But I now know a lot more about boilers and will be fearless when/if it happens again. Cheers all!


----------



## David & Ann (Oct 12, 2012)

Jojo said:


> Thanks for all your contributions.
> 
> On the bright side, I can't replicate the fault - hurrah! On the down side, it could go wrong again at any time and I won't know why. If it's actually really truly fixed itself, it may have been something to do with not having been used for months - heaven knows. But I now know a lot more about boilers and will be fearless when/if it happens again. Cheers all!



In case you do dump water again without knowing, carry a 10 litre canister to top up until you get to the next wartering hole☺☺☺


----------



## Jojo (Oct 14, 2012)

David & Ann said:


> In case you do dump water again without knowing, carry a 10 litre canister to top up until you get to the next wartering hole☺☺☺


Good idea. I just bought a 12v pump as demonstrated to me by Flyby, all I need now it the water container. 

(I've still not left the building. Truma boiler failure intermittent, no idea what the problem is, and there are now a couple of new problems with the wiring. Ho hum. When I finally set off I'll let you know...)


----------



## witzend (Oct 14, 2012)

Hi I had the same problem as you with dumping water I got over the problem by putting a clothes peg on the switch to stop it from going down you'll just need to remember to remove it if you expect freezing temps.


----------



## souris (Oct 24, 2012)

Same as Witzend. First trip away in our MH decided to go to France.. Never had a MH before etc etc...

Got to France filled up the water tank, went to the loo to empty our water tanks and when coming back to our pride and joy noticed a huge puddle of water underneath..... ARRRRGH!!! Needless to say, under instruction from our friendly dealer, we "pegged" the drain valve (nervously) and continued the trip.
Four years on the "peg" only gets removed when we drain Genevive down for over wintering.


----------



## Kontiki (Nov 3, 2012)

On our first trip in our Adria motorhome we were travelling through France in the winter. I was woken in the early hours hearing the pump going, the heater was on but the water had frozen in the pipe feeding the boiler.`There was a non return valve in the pipe which was restricting the flow a bit but the problem was the non return valve was directly above a hole for the wiring to outside the van & I think it was also a drop out hole for gas. When the boiler was on cold air was getting sucked in through this drop out hole. I put a temp sensor on the pipe & was surprised how cold it was when the heater was on. I solved the problem by fitting a piece of plywood over the area to force some of the heat from the boiler down to keep the area under the boiler warm.
If your dump valve is operating when the boiler is on it could be a similar problem, cold air getting drawn into the area where it is mounted when the boiler is working. I used one of the cheap inside/outside temp gauges to monitor what was happening.


----------



## Jojo (Nov 8, 2012)

Sorry for lack of response, been away, no connectivity and litle time for the forum. 

The boiler now works intermittently, maybe once a week. And then it doesn't. 
I've drained it down currently but will come back to this topic when I have more time and energy to sort it out. 

Meanwhile, the swimming pool is OK. It has a steam room and sauna too ; )


----------

